# Dog Rules for Humans!



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Hope this makes you laugh like I did 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Haha so true! lol


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Hahaha. This made me laugh because that's exactly how my dog feels..


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:thumbup: Soooo True


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

haha that's funny. It made me laugh, it's so true. Dixie hate's it when i come back smelling like other dogs lol :/


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

DixieGSD said:


> haha that's funny. It made me laugh, it's so true. Dixie hate's it when i come back smelling like other dogs lol :/


Lol Remy gives me a full sniff down for like 10 mins while looking up at me every now and then like, "I can't believe I'm smelling another dog!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha Dixie will like press her nose and sniff real loudly, than look at me like that. There so funny, it's almost like they think we "cheated" on them with how they act lol


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

DixieGSD said:


> Haha Dixie will like press her nose and sniff real loudly, than look at me like that. There so funny, it's almost like they think we "cheated" on them with how they act lol


Hahah so funny! So true though  lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

So very true :wub:


----------

